# What Is Wrong With My Fish?



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

When i woke up this morning my sanchezi was laying on the bottom of my tank. His eyes are bulged somewhat, his color is gone and his belly looks bloated. Any idea what could cause this? what can i do to save him????? Please help!!!


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Sounds like dropsy..



> Dropsy, a concentration of fluid in the body tissues and cavities causes the fish's abdomen to become swollen and appear bloated (Ascites). Swollen areas may exhibit a 'pine-cone' appearance caused by the fish's scales sticking out. Fish may also stop feeding, appear off-color, become listless and/or lethargic, have sunken eyes, and hang at the top or stay at the bottom of the aquarium. The condition affects the fish's internal organs, ceasing proper function


4 symptoms you have. Got a picture?


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

no i dont, but how do i treat it????????


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Now don't take my word for it just yet, I could be wrong. Wait for someone else to confirm.

Usually dropsy is fatal but I would treat with salt and any bacterial meds you have( i've never dealt with it.) I am googling right now and it says there are some antibiotics you can add to your food to up your chances.



> A good antibiotic is chloromycetin (chloramphenicol). Or use tetracycline


but definitely wait for a confirm before you do anything.

edit: a picture would be really helpful right now if you have a camera.


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

I wont be able to post a pic till tomorrow, hoping that is not too late. I treated with salt, that is all i have here at home....


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

jahnke31 said:


> I wont be able to post a pic till tomorrow, hoping that is not too late. I treated with salt, that is all i have here at home....


I'd start by testing your water and doing a water change. Be sure to keep the new wanter as close to the old water as too big of differences could stress him further. Are his scales sticking out? Salt is fine too though i doubt it will fix it.

The symptoms do sound like dropsey though its not overly common in p's. If it is dropsey then theres a good chance it will be fatal. There are I believe some meds for dropsey though I don't think there is any med that is fully effective though if your sure its dropsey it wouldnt hurt to try.

Also, if you see something like this you should ask right away if you don't know whats happening and not 12h later as it could be too late at that time, If it is dropsey it will probably be fatal but if it is something else you want to ask right away so if nessisary you can buy any meds needed or do anything right away before its too late.


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

the scales are not sticking out, and his belly is not as expanded as many of the dropsy pics i looked at. eyes are bugged out, and belly is bloated, but not HUGE. unfortunately, i hope he makes it till morning. I wont have time to do a water change till tomorrow. I did change the filter and added salt. So hopefully that will be enough to get him till I can do a water change... thanks for your help!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

jahnke31 said:


> the scales are not sticking out, and his belly is not as expanded as many of the dropsy pics i looked at. eyes are bugged out, and belly is bloated, but not HUGE. unfortunately, i hope he makes it till morning. I wont have time to do a water change till tomorrow. I did change the filter and added salt. So hopefully that will be enough to get him till I can do a water change... thanks for your help!


Did you test the water at least? Sometimes in situations like this you have to make time for things like water changes if you seriously want the fish to have the best chance at survival. Another symptom of dropsey is less control over their buoyancy (having trouble swimming at differnt depths).

Untill we see pics all we can do is guess.


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

unfortunately I go to work at 5am and did not get home till 9pm last night. Back at work at 5am today. Hoping to do a water change around 3 if he is still alive. Have had him for over 5 years, never had any issues... will post pics later today. Was still alive Aw of this am.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Gl and keep us posted man


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

He is still alive. Put him in a bucket with an aerator and heater. Did a 60% water change. Gonna acclimate him back in once o get back home. His color is better and he is more active. Still not normal, but better!! He is not a fan of the bucket!!


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Why did you put him in a bucket?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Have you done a water test yet? Unless your water was bad I would of kept him in the tank as transferring him without real reason will add stress


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

ya if u have a test kit post your results...and try and get a pic


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

updates??


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

he didnt make it... any suggestions for a new serra in a 40 gallon long???


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Test the water?


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

I tested the water and all parameters were fine.... no clue what happened...


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Thats weird..Dropsy is usually caused by poor water conditions.

By the time it died, was it REALLY bloated?


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

not at all...


----------

